# Bionic Touch Bootstrap?



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Just curious what this is. It's under other downloads here: http://rombot.droidhive.com/targa.html Obviously, this is another type of safe/bootstrapping tool, but what's the difference with this one? I haven't been able to find anything on it.


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

It uses the touch screen to navigate the menus instead of the physical buttons.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Ohh ok, thanks!


----------

